# Verbindung von  einer  Excel Datei zu  Java



## salvatore1969 (25. Jan 2020)

Hallo Freunde Java ich habe eine Frage ist es möglich 
 eine Verbindung von  einer  Excel Datei zu  Java   
erzustellen .
Ich habe ein bisschen nachgegoogelt es gibt  
die POI Library  aber wie ich es verstanden
habe lese ich nur die Excel  datei so
 wie die gespeichert sind, ich will  haber zb ,wenn eine  Excel tabelle geöfnet habe 
und ich über die Tastatur über die Zeile  mich bewege nur das Inhalt dieser  
zellen an java  senden  und die empfangenen Daten von java
Wiedererstelle ist vielleicht Json der richtiger weg danke 
Entschuldigung für meinen nicht so guten Deutsch .


----------



## mihe7 (26. Jan 2020)

Meinst Du etwas in der Richtung, wie unter http://excelerator.solutions/2017/08/28/excel-http-get-request/ gezeigt?


----------



## mihe7 (26. Jan 2020)

@mrBrown, scheint mir ein Doppelpost zu sein (https://www.java-forum.org/thema/verbindung-von-einer-excel-datei-zu-java.187105/#post-1209246)


----------

